# MH friendly parking in Hay-on-Wye



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Good morning all,

Spent a wonderful day at Hay-on-Wye yesterday browsing the secondhand bookshops.

Just to let you all know (I will try and add it to the database also), Powys Council welcome motorhomes to the town and have notices on the pay-and-display machines to this fact.

Motorhomes may stay overnight one night in seven. Free between the hours of 6pm and 8am. Various charges between 8am and 6pm but not more than £3.80 for all day.

All night toilets available. The spot we chose was the lorry and coach bays at the bottom of the car park (no actual bays reserved for motorhomes, but plenty of space nonetheless). Very quiet night - good scenic views.

Check out the database for photos soon....

regards
Carl and Flo


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Sorry - forgot to add this photo.........


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Exactly the same applies in Builth Wells (Llanfair ym Muallt), also in Powys.
Except during the fortnight straddling the Royal Welsh Show.

The main carpark is a lovely spot by the river.

Because we were welcomed we browsed the shops and spent a fair amount of money. We told the shopkeepers why we were patronising their businesses!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Because we were welcomed we browsed the shops and spent a fair amount of money. We told the shopkeepers why we were patronising their businesses!


Likewise - I found a wonderful old book on motorhoming from the late 1960's. Flo (as usual!!!!), spent a small fortune on literature books for her Shakespeare studies...........

At lunch, we frequented a small teashop - wonderful Welsh cakes (but not like my Nan used to make


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

carlmt said:


> Just to let you all know (*I will try and add it to the database also*), Powys Council welcome motorhomes to the town and have notices on the pay-and-display machines to this fact.


Hi Carl

Well done ... you managed to add it OK :lol: and it is a good entry for the database.
Somehow you missed to add the map location... so I have added that...take a look here :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4270

Mike

P.S.
The location of a site is best added at the end of the entry procedure on the map that comes up at the end ...zoom right in to get it exact and then make sure you click on the "save" link. :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mike - I thought something had gone wrong, but couldnt check it until you guys had 'approved' it!!!!!!!!!!!

Every little helps


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Good to see that the local council recognise & provide for motorhomes !


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I suppose that I could add an entry for Builth Wells, although we visited before joining MHF. I don't suppose anything has changed - it will be the same rules as Hay on Wye.

Here goes.....!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I filled in all the details on the first page, went to the second and selected the point on the map.

I then clicked on the relevent boxes to confirm but there is no confirmation that the review actually went.

'Spose I just sit back and wait for it to appear after checking?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> snipped :- 'Spose I just sit back and wait for it to appear after checking?


It went in OK complete with the correct map location... spot on, full marks :lol:

and you should have now received a message telling you that it is in the database.... I hope :roll: ( it is an auto message so I did not see it go :lol: )

Thanks ... another good entry in the data base.

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup! Worked like magic.

One slight snag on entering distance to public transport is that it allows a minimum of one mile.
In fact the bus stop is outside the entrance - ten yards away!


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Carlmt

Looks a good spot and handy for us.

I am going to get to grips with the database and put mine in

(sorry I know I should ve done it allready - definately tommorrow - first job -maybe second. but definately probably tommorrow 

Jon


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Many carparks inWales..*

There was a web page on the Powys(?) council web site showing all the Welsh towns with carparks that allowed motorhomes to stay one night in seven. There must have been about a dozen.

Crick Howell is one, and you park minutes from the town centre. A shop, drink and meal are so easy there.

There was a dissabled lady living in her motorhome there and when I asked her if she had ever been moved on she didnt seem to have even read the sign! (Guess she had never paid either!)

Grant


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks carlmt. Used the car park a few times with mh but never realised that overnighting was possible :? so thanks for the info. Hay is great and we will be back this year as part of a Wye Valley tour, no doubt using the same bay that you did 

I have seen the car park full in season but I guess even then it would empty towards evening allowing mh to slip in for overnight to leave the whole of the following day for the bookshops before moving on. 

Jagman


----------

